

Dear Twitter: Here Is How to Fix Your API - srcasm
http://www.betabeat.com/2011/09/09/dear-twitter-here-is-how-to-fix-your-api/

======
srcasm
It's a long but great read.

~~~
yo-mf
Long and depressing. Unfortunately it is all true.

